# Pb avec la màj du TdB MàJ automatique



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Mars 2000)

Bonjour, 
J'ai  un problème avec le tableau de bord Mise à jour logiciel de MacOS 9 . 
Il a bien fait la mise à jour du tableau de bord lui même (passage de la version 1 à 1.1), mais ensuite, après avoir redemarré, je clique sur "mettre à jour maintenant" (pour avoir la mise à jour des autres modules OT et GameSprocket) et là le Tdb va chercher les mises à jour pendant un temps relativement long. 
Il y a alors un message : " Le TdB n'arrive pas à se connecter à Internet. Vérifier votre configuration et recommencer."
Je suis connecté par le modem-câble à Marseille.
Quelqu'un peut il m'aider ?



------------------

Salutations.


----------



## cl97 (2 Mars 2000)

Est-ce que c'est AOL le provider cable à Marseille ?

christophe


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Mars 2000)

Non, c'est FranceTélécomCable.
Nous avons d'ailleurs beaucoup de problèmes avec leur serveur DHCP.
Gilles


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Mars 2000)

Tout c'est bien passé avec le tbl de bord MAJ Automatique. Une fois la mise à jour du tableau de bord effectuée, j'ai pu transferer des dernières mAJ du système et l'installation s'est bien déroulé (sur power G3 biege et PowerBook G3 bronze).
Le provider est Wanadoo cable à Montpellier et la qualité a toujours été très bonne ici.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Mars 2000)

Merci.
Ce matin j'ai pu moi aussi effectuer le téléchargement des MàJ d'OT, MRJ et des GameSpocket.
Hier reste un mystère.


------------------

Salutations.


----------

